# Fly Tying Organizer



## higherroad (Dec 4, 2012)

This is a fly tying desktop stand/organizer. It's designed to be portable and will hold fly tying materials such as thread spools, tools, skins, feathers, etc. all within easy reach of the tyer. Also, the dividers are all removable to customize the stand for the user for boxes and the like. I'm probably going to finish it in a cherry or light walnut stain. It weighs about 12 pounds.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

That looks nice. Do you have a pic if it closed?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks nice. Do you have a pic of it closed?


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Very nice!! It looks better than anything I have found available commercially.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## RichardWhereat (Dec 11, 2012)

This looks spectacular.


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Makes me want to get back into fly tying. That looks REALLY nice!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

So that's what the thing in the background in the pictures of your shop is! Cool. I really like the design. Great work there.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

Sublime work. Well done.



______________________________

www.sawblade.com


----------

